# Proxy



## Chirag (Aug 11, 2007)

Aah net after 6 days, feels good. Anyways me in boarding school now and the boarding here is too strict. I feel like running away. Ok the main thing is ki they got wifi here and hell every site is blocked. I mean almost all. 

No messengers sites work, no waerz site works, no orkut. So no way to be in contact with frnds. I want to know some proxy site with works with everything. Plz don't tell me to check on proxy site coz I have checked.. No proxy is working here.

I tried more then 100 and none is working. I want someone to give me a proxy site which is not at all popular. I can't stay without yahoo and all. 

I would be damn thankful to some guy if he jst hosts a small proxy script on his site and hopefully doesn't make it popular . Plzzzz tell some proxy site which u think would work. Even a proxy will do. (xxxxx.xxx.xx.xxx) I jst want to access messengers and orkut and some other sites. I tried using hotshield but it turns on thru a site and hell that site is also blocked. 

And yea we r using wifi thru a proxy. I mean that school guys have given us a proxy and with that ONLY net works. Reply asap.


----------



## slugger (Aug 11, 2007)

if google is accesible, den u cud use google transl8 2 open meebo and use d IM of ur choice from der

u cud try usin google transl8 4 other sites also

give it a try

u got 690+ posts an still u start a thread with query containing 90% crap *strange??!!*


----------



## Chirag (Aug 11, 2007)

^^
Crap?? Well yea you might be knowing many things thats why this is a small problem(crap) for you. 

Anyways thnx. Oh yea 695 posts doesn't mean that the person is some intelligent person or something. Many brainy ppl here got less post counts.

Edit: The way you suggested is not working. You might have to do some research ur solutions on b4 calling other ppl's queries crap.


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 11, 2007)

try www.mathtunnel.com
also see usin software PROXIFIER. 
then u can use proxy also


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 11, 2007)

try this:*www.proxut.com/


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 11, 2007)

Check web Proxies on Proxy.org. My friend has a Proxy website www.anony-proxy.com


----------



## slugger (Aug 11, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Crap?? Well yea you might be knowing many things thats why this is a small problem(crap) for you.
> 
> Anyways thnx. Oh yea 695 posts doesn't mean that the person is some intelligent person or something. Many brainy ppl here got less post counts.


 d crap i was referrin 2 was 2 inclusion of stuff like *hostel..runnin away.....warez...friends.......i cant stay witout.......too strict*

i meanwaht d hell do v care wat skool u in or ur mental state 

all dat d post shud have contained was 

*wifi....proxy....sites 2 b accesed....own solns tried

*& people wud have offered solns

as 4 690+ posts dat i was referring 2, d no of posts repreent time spent on d forum and not competency, dat u assumed i was talikn abt


----------



## vish786 (Aug 11, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> d crap i was referrin 2 was 2 inclusion of stuff like *hostel.....warez...friends.......i cant stay witout.......too strict*
> 
> i meanwaht d hell do v care wat skool u in or ur mental state
> 
> ...


it ok we r friends here, many people also share their emotions in forum, u can also see thread like people discussing their daily life, we r just like normal friends here sharing everything.

Ontopic: try anonymous surfing software, or some other proxy software.


----------



## uniaxaj (Aug 11, 2007)

try 
*www.pagemod.com

goto the site:
Enter URL in the box and
BROWSE!! and FAST too.They have got multiple Dedicated Servers Running
This website 100% not blocked

Also they have a secure server mode *www.pagemod.com
Even Email and group Subscription to get updates on new domains
so to be sure you can access.. even if their primary domain gets blocked
No restrictions!!


----------



## Chirag (Aug 12, 2007)

@slugger - Hmmm I wanted to tell someone abt my feeling so I did. Didn't know u would find it crap.. Yeaa I tried using proxifier but not working and all the sites ppl gave in the thread are not working. All blocked..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 12, 2007)

List of many proxy sites
*www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=935


----------



## max_demon (Aug 12, 2007)

have u tried google web accelerator ?

are they allowing thinkdigit forum?


----------



## slugger (Aug 12, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> have u tried google web accelerator ?
> 
> are they allowing thinkdigit forum?




just exclude google froom accelearating thinkdigit's site

and isn't ur question tottaly off-topic?


----------



## uniaxaj (Aug 13, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> @slugger - Hmmm I wanted to tell someone abt my feeling so I did. Didn't know u would find it crap.. Yeaa I tried using proxifier but not working and all the sites ppl gave in the thread are not working. All blocked..



Hello

If u tell me exactly what happens while accessing *www.pagemod.com
i will help you to the max,if u can pl specify ur firewall name or web filter name.(like websense,squid etc) ....also if you can get me a screenshot of the page which shows that the domain is blocked.
Usually the secure server at *www.pagemod.com usually works past most filters and browsers.

or you cud try ..... *www.smex.in    ...

or you cud try a direct link :*gud.servepics.com/cgi-bin/nph-gov.cgi
or *v-funny.com/cgi-bin/nph-gov.cgi 

Tell me if anyting works..


----------



## Chirag (Aug 13, 2007)

When I try to open that site a msg is displayed in the IE window that blah blah site is blocked by MIT Gurukul. Thats it..


----------



## uniaxaj (Aug 13, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> When I try to open that site a msg is displayed in the IE window that blah blah site is blocked by MIT Gurukul. Thats it..



Did u try all the links i have said in the last post?
We have made some changes to help many .
It coud be that your collegs filter or firewall is checking the contents of our page.We have done some modifications.

Please check all the links now.
If not working. we ll change some basic proxy algorithms and get back to you


----------

